# Number 13



## Lunick (Jun 24, 2020)

Just curious how many have canning jars with the number 13 on the bottom.  We actually have found 3 of them.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 24, 2020)

Lots.  The myth that they are rare is just that...a myth.


----------



## Lunick (Jun 24, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Lots.  The myth that they are rare is just that...a myth.


Was just curious as My dad is now 92 and he has only found 3 over the  years here in Neb


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I only have one myth 13 jar. The jar you are thinking of are the 56 oz size that looked like a 64 oz. Just another way to dupe the customer. The bootleggers used them and broke the number 13 ones being bad luck. They are the rare ones. Also the square ball jars produced in the 1920 were preferred because they could fit more in a car trunk than with round shaped ones.
ROBBYBOBBY64.



This is a half quart Hazel Atlas number 13.


----------



## Lunick (Jun 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I only have one myth 13 jar. The jar you are thinking of are the 56 oz size that looked like a 64 oz. Just another way to dupe the customer. The bootleggers used them and broke the number 13 ones being bad luck. They are the rare ones. Also the square ball jars produced in the 1920 were preferred because they could fit more in a car trunk than with round shaped ones.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.View attachment 209143
> This is a half quart Hazel Atlas number 13.


I appreciate your knowledge. Thank you


----------



## coreya (Jun 25, 2020)

I knew several shiners back in the day and every jar was used no matter what, they didnt care if there was a 13 or a 130000 on the bottom. Have 6 of them in my collection all found in the "wild". Ball and other manufactures have tried different size variations over the years such as 60 ounce, 56 oz, 42 oz, 39 oz and 36 oz in addition to the usual pint, quart and 1/2 gal etc for whatever reason they had. Some were not so successful so had limited runs. 
Every jar that comes from the mechanical molds has a mold # depending on the type of machine used and would be from 1-12 or 14 (or however many molds that machine uses) then additional numbers or symbols for replacement molds (for quality control) If the number 13 is a replacement mold for a 12 mold machine it would make sense that there would be less of them than the 1-12 as it would be in use much less. Hope this makes sense as only on 1st cup of coffee!


----------



## Lunick (Jun 25, 2020)

coreya said:


> I knew several shiners back in the day and every jar was used no matter what, they didnt care if there was a 13 or a 130000 on the bottom. Have 6 of them in my collection all found in the "wild". Ball and other manufactures have tried different size variations over the years such as 60 ounce, 56 oz, 42 oz, 39 oz and 36 oz in addition to the usual pint, quart and 1/2 gal etc for whatever reason they had. Some were not so successful so had limited runs.
> Every jar that comes from the mechanical molds has a mold # depending on the type of machine used and would be from 1-12 or 14 (or however many molds that machine uses) then additional numbers or symbols for replacement molds (for quality control) If the number 13 is a replacement mold for a 12 mold machine it would make sense that there would be less of them than the 1-12 as it would be in use much less. Hope this makes sense as only on 1st cup of coffee!


well definitely  interesting thank you for your information.  Enjoy that coffee.  lol


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 25, 2020)

Sometimes the story is about moonshiners breaking them, sometimes its superstitious housewives.  I don't think ANY of them ever intentionally broke a jar just because of the number on the bottom.  I asked my mom about it once, because in those days you did a TON of canning out on the farm.  She said - and I quote:  "There's a number on the bottom?  Who would ever look at that?"


----------



## Lunick (Jun 26, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> Sometimes the story is about moonshiners breaking them, sometimes its superstitious housewives.  I don't think ANY of them ever intentionally broke a jar just because of the number on the bottom.  I asked my mom about it once, because in those days you did a TON of canning out on the farm.  She said - and I quote:  "There's a number on the bottom?  Who would ever look at that?"


Thats funny made me smile. lol I just had always heard these stories from my dad.  Maybe in Nebraska people are more superstitious lol whos knows.  Ill just keep looking.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 26, 2020)

I never heard the story until eBay rolled around.  It's just like a lot of the other fake or downright fraudulent claims out there made by sellers that are geared towards making people thing something is more valuable than it is (came from a shipwreck, came from a Civil War camp, made from a piece of the USS Constitution, is a salesman's sample, is a pirate boarding grenade, and on and on and on).  Since a lot of the medicine bottles we collect made fraudulent claims, we should be even more attuned to the fact that human nature doesn't change and there are always liars and frauds out there!


----------



## yacorie (Jun 26, 2020)

Agree - no one was breaking jars back in the day.  Plenty of 13 jars out there - I have found a bunch and don’t even really collect jars.

it’s a way forpeople to charge more for an otherwise worthless jar


----------



## Lunick (Jun 26, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> I never heard the story until eBay rolled around.  It's just like a lot of the other fake or downright fraudulent claims out there made by sellers that are geared towards making people thing something is more valuable than it is (came from a shipwreck, came from a Civil War camp, made from a piece of the USS Constitution, is a salesman's sample, is a pirate boarding grenade, and on and on and on).  Since a lot of the medicine bottles we collect made fraudulent claims, we should be even more attuned to the fact that human nature doesn't change and there are always liars and frauds out there!


so true so true my friend


----------



## EvansBottles (Jul 1, 2020)

I have been fighting this battle for years now. Trying to inform people about the misconception that the number 13 on the bottom of a Ball Perfect Mason means it's valuable. It's aggravating to have to listen to this so often. There are numerous people at the flea markets searching for them. I try to dissuade them, but they will have none of it. Because of course they are worth a small fortune. Why anyone would think this is just incomprehensible. People are frugal by nature. They wouldn't throw away a jar just because it had the number 13 on the bottom.

  As for the odd size jars go, There was no fraud involved with them.  They are in fact packer jars.
They were made to package a product that was sold by some other way than liquid volume.
Such as coffee which is sold by the pound. So they had mason jars made in the size needed to
package their product. And the consumer got a free mason jar with their purchase. The consumer certainly didn't care if the jar wasn't a full half gallon, quart or pint.


----------



## Lunick (Jul 1, 2020)

Well thank you for your information.  I never said they were valuable, I just was wondering how many were out there. Sorry for the bother.


----------



## greenbay1108 (Jul 1, 2020)

I set up at tradedays often and usually have around 40 different names and sizes jars, but it is funny that the people like the #13 in the ball blue perfect masons. They will not buy the other brands with #13 on them. Been carry a wire clamp victor #13 for over a year and no one interested in it, Glenn


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 3, 2020)

greenbay1108 said:


> I set up at tradedays often and usually have around 40 different names and sizes jars, but it is funny that the people like the #13 in the ball blue perfect masons. They will not buy the other brands with #13 on them. Been carry a wire clamp victor #13 for over a year and no one interested in it, Glenn


I'd love to have a wire top Victor. Around my area people seem to hold onto their family canning jars and pass them down through the family. So the inventory is not that diverse, atleast from what I've personally seen available for sale. For me, the wire top, or Lightning closures and the clam/screw top are more appealing than a Ball in any color or size. With the exception of a few special made ones and some of the larger sizes, I would much rather have a the wire and unusual/uncommon closures that worry about the number on the bottom of a jar that ever jar collector or hobby shopper has. But then again, my collection of things is very diverse in its items that I deem as fit for me to buy or own. I love the oddballs and overlooked things, they need happy homes and loves like any other lol. If possible I'd love to know if you'd be willing to send me pictures and a cost of your little misfit and maybe I can help you give it a loving home and not be overlooked by those who just don't appreciate it  
Feel free to send a message if you would like to discuss 
Raff

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 3, 2020)

When I first started jar collecting I had to have the Shwayze this guy had had a 13 on the bottom so we wanted way more money for it I bought it anyway. A month later I dug up a Swayze 13 identical jar the only two jars I've ever dug in my life. I have three jars with the 13 on them. Everywhere I go I ask people if they have jars in about half of the time they asked do you have any 13s and I just kind of laugh. I find it hard to believe that back in the day they threw away anything that wasn't useful I believe back in the day they weren't nearly as wasteful as we are today


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 3, 2020)

A dug swayzees is the best swayzees.FREE


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 3, 2020)

They were not a generation to waste like that for sure, I have to think they would have traded them to someone who canned or put up vegies for jars of a different number. Old fashioned superstitions are still alive and well still today.

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------

